# Venter motor leak



## Paul52 (Apr 8, 2010)

My furnace guy tells me my Trane xe90 furnace's venter motor is leaking: and I can see the rust. Problem is, the water is dripping dangerously close to the circuit board. The cost on replacing this venter motor appears to be around $800. I'm told a drip tray won't keep up with the water that will leak in the middle of our very cold winter season. Any ideas?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 8, 2010)

Paul52 said:


> venter motor is leaking


Gasket problem?  Will hi-temp caulking fix it?

In any case get a price for the motor assembly from your local HVAC supply house.
https://keithspecialty.com/hvac.parts.Trane_and_American_Standard.htm

Can you make a deflector to keep the water away from your circuit board, while not impeding airflow to the board?

BTW, having three CO detectors in your house will give you "six nines" [aircraft level] reliability - 99.9999% chance of detecting CO if it is present.  Get the kind that triggers on low levels of CO.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen an $800 venter motor.  They are more like $150-250.
Unmount the motor and apply a bead of hi-temp RTV silicone in place of the gasket as Wuzzat suggested.
While your in there, make sure the weep hole is not plugged up.


----------

